# Liverpool Cathedral



## Ben1989 (Jan 30, 2017)

This is my first HDR image so I'm fairly new to it. Interested to hear what people thing (as brutal as you like).

Cheers, Ben


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 30, 2017)

It came out well....


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 30, 2017)

First try and it doesn't look bad, although I'm not that "wild" about the surreal colours, but that's absolutely personal.
What really bothers me are the very strong converging lines.
In the analog era mostly technical cameras or special lenses  - like the PC Nikkor - were used to influence the perspective of buildings etc. (see Scheimpflug principle - Wikipedia), but today this can be done quite well through (digital) editing.
Success!


----------



## Ben1989 (Jan 30, 2017)

I agree with you on the lines but I thought I'd lose the seats which I didn't want to do


----------



## The Barbarian (Feb 1, 2017)

The converging lines don't bother me at all.  It's a successful shot as it is.  Nice technical work on straightening the verticals, but I like them both about the same.


----------



## MarkWok (Feb 19, 2017)

Good work and nice photography!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## scotts2014se (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice work!


----------

